# King salmon



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello everyone i was thinking of taking a trip up to new york i. January or february for some king salmon. Has anyone ever fished up there for salmom

Sent from my LG-D959 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I haven't been but I think the salmon run is pretty much over sometime in October. At least in Michigan it is. We usually go steelheading in late October in MI and see very few fresh kings and coho. Most of them have spawned and are literally falling apart or already dead.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Salmon run is in the fall in New York. Middle of September until the end of October.
All depends on water tempt. Second week of October is always a good week. Salmon, Lake run Browns and the Steelhead will be all coming in.
You will have plenty of company. Always crowded.


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok guys thanks for the info can't wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ive been up to salmon river in October. Its combat fishing......if you even call it fishing. Shoulder to shoulder from the DSR all they way up to Altmar. 90% of the guys using a weight, then a hook with grey piece of foam on it. The salmon aren't biting, everyone is snagging...no matter what they tell you, they are snagging. And you'll never get the stench out your nostrils......if you go in the middle to end of October, be aware and watch out for 20-50lb dead, decaying kings floating down river and knocking your legs out from under you.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

My buddy found this stuck to his boot in Michigan last year.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Interesting technique there...
Grappling hook?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thats what they do, they call it a "chuck and duck".....which really means chuck a heavy, sinker lined with treble hook on it as far as you can.......and duck because you're ripping it back in order to snag a king salmon on the side.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

ejsell said:


> My buddy found this stuck to his boot in Michigan last year.


Proper shot pattern...


----------



## rmcmillen09 (Jul 15, 2014)

last year the third week of oct. was there fishing the lower niagara just below whirlpool and above devils hole. had a 30 lbr on blue and silver cleo and it ran out into the rapids and almost spooled me. my wife fell on slippery rocks and broke her radius not fun. but back in the early 90,s I would fish that stretch of river several times a week when I worked up there . it was fantastic those kings are brutes and the lakers are thick in spots also.


----------

